# follow your bliss



## melancolique

I would like to accurately capture the meaning behind the english phrase, 'follow your bliss' in french.

my attempt: 'suis ta felicite'

but 'felicity' would not be what i'd want in english.  Bonheur is too weak, reves to stereotypical...

any help with the word 'bliss'?


----------



## melu85

Bonheur is not weak to me, it is the ultimate purpose. (recherche le bonheur)


----------



## melancolique

so felicite would be weaker than bonheur?
the dictionary gives felicite for 'bliss' and bonheur for 'happiness'... and in english happiness is weaker than bliss.

it's not about the infamous 'pursuit of happiness'... it's about following the most breathtaking and beautiful blissful perfect feelings in life...

suis ta ____________?


----------



## mpop

melancolique said:


> so felicite would be weaker than bonheur?


First, you want to write «félicité» and not «felicite». While «félicite» does exist (see conjugaison du verbe féliciter), «felicite» does not.

«Félicité» is rarely used in French. It's a bit literary or old-fashioned. «Bonheur» is a much more common word. But then, maybe “bliss” is old-fashioned as well (I'm not too sure).

I don't know what an adequate translation for “follow your bliss” would be, since I don't know what that phrase means exactly. What do you mean by “following” in “it's about following the most breathtaking and beautiful blissful perfect feelings in life”? Is it something about trust, or intuition? Translating “follow” as «suivre» doesn't sound that right. But you do say «suis ton instinct» in French, so «suivre» might be right after all.


----------



## sarahrosemary

> But you do say «suis ton instinct» in French, so «suivre» might be right after all.


oui, c'est un peu comme  «suis ton instinct » 
"follow your bliss", comme «suis ton instinct », est une sorte de devise.



> What do you mean by “following” in “it's about following the most breathtaking and beautiful blissful perfect feelings in life”? Is it something about trust, or intuition?


et en anglais "bliss" est une émotion comme le bonheur, mais plus forte et dévorante.  Quand on se sent "bliss," on est complètement sans la tristesse ou des soucis.  On est dans son élement, on est bienheureux.  

The idea is about intuition, yes.  It is about pursuing what brings you amazing joy.


Peut-être le concept ne traduit pas??
Merci!


(PS je suis la même personne: "melancolique")


----------



## Cath.S.

Que penses-tu d'_extase_ ? C'est un mot très fort.


----------



## sarahrosemary

non, "ecstasy" is definitely not the word.
so essentially, we're saying that there is no word in french that is equivalent to "bliss"...?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Béatitude_, then.


----------



## clairet

The WR dictionary indicates that "béatitude" is a religious concept. Subject to what mélancolique says, I don't think that's what s/he's after. I think "extase" was probably right - not sure how sarahrosemary knows it isn't what mélancolique wants. My favourite use of "extase" in French is in Hugo's poem about his two daughters, which refers to them sitting by the garden with carnations leaning over them like a flight of butterflies "arrêté dans l'extase". The Penguin Book of French Poetry translates this as "suspended in rapture" Rapture..bliss..we're in the same area. (I'm aware of the more religious use of "extase" by Hugo in his poem of the same name, but this is more general IMO).

I've just noticed that Wr dictionary gives "bonheur parfait" for "bliss".


----------



## Already-Seen

Béatitude is a good translation for bliss. It doesn't only apply to a religious context. (But "Suis ta béatitude" ? doesn't really work)

Larousse's definition:


> > Félicité céleste des élus.
> > *Bonheur sans mélange ; euphorie.*
> >Selon Spinoza, sentiment de joie et de plénitude qui consiste en l'amour intellectuel de Dieu.
> >*Sa Béatitude, *titre honorifique donné aux patriarches orientaux.


 
ETA: "Suis ton euphorie" wouldn't work either!


----------



## clairet

Already-Seen said:


> .."Suis ta béatitude" ? doesn't really work)


 
That may not be a problem - "follow your bliss" doesn't work in English either! except that apparently it does...


----------



## Already-Seen

clairet said:


> That may not be a problem - "follow your bliss" doesn't work in English either! except that apparently it does...


Thanks for saying it. I was thinking that too.
ETA: Follow your heart, follow your dreams, etc... But Find what makes you happy.


----------



## bobepine

It comes from Joseph Campbell. The French wiki page has his philosphy as "Suivez votre bonheur".


----------



## sarahrosemary

> not sure how sarahrosemary knows it isn't what mélancolique


i'm the same person... my melancolique account wasn't working. :]



> "follow your bliss" doesn't work in English either! except that apparently it does...


saying "follow your bliss" is implying "follow *(the source of)* your bliss"


...do we think _ecstase_ is the right word?

[and THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for your responses]


----------



## bobepine

Hi sarahrosemary/mélancolique,

I can certainly understand wanting to get it right for a tattoo.  I'm adding my vote that _extase _(check the spelling!) is the best suggestion we've come across.


----------



## papan

Hi, 

my try, a summary of what has been said. As it is about feelings: 

suis ton sentiment d'extase/ de bonheur parfait


----------



## guillaume88

Comment traduire en Français cette phrase de Joseph Campbell Joseph_Campbell
"follow your bliss"

Guillaume


----------



## carog

Bonjour guillaume88,
le lien Wiki auquel tu fais référence a une traduction en français : "Suivez votre bonheur" (paragraphe "Ses mentors"). Est-ce que cette traduction te convient?


----------



## guillaume88

carog said:


> Bonjour guillaume88,
> le lien Wiki auquel tu fais référence a une traduction en français : "Suivez votre bonheur" (paragraphe "Ses mentors"). Est-ce que cette traduction te convient?


Bonjour Carog
 Merci ...cette traduction ne me convient pas...
Oui je connais cette traduction dans le lien que j'ai mentionné.
Dans la nouvelle forme d'énergie http://www.theabeforum.com/forum2/18764.html  "Follow your bliss*" *veut dire "sois heureux" ou "be happy! "  en Anglais 
Je suis entrain de traduire des textes d'internet. Suivre ton bonheur et être heureux a chaque moment de son existence est très différent que de suivre son bonheur.
Être heureux est comme une trame de la toile de peinture de la vie , Ce n'est pas la peinture elle même, c'est la trame. C'est une condition d'être et d'exister et par contre "suis ton bonheur "c'est une sorte d'objectif temporaire, ce n'est pas une condition, un désire d'être.
Y-a-t il d'autres mots qui peuvent être utilisés en Français.?


----------



## Jasmine tea

"Marche vers ton bonheur"
"Cherche la félicité"
"Pose les pas sur le chemin de ton bonheur/accomplissement"
...
quelques suggestions.


----------



## wistou

It reminds me of this text from René Char:

"Impose ta chance 
*Serre ton bonheur* et va vers ton risque 
À te regarder ils s'habitueront."


----------



## guillaume88

Bonjour, J'ai lu toutes les réponses et aucune traduction ne correspond á l'idée de "follow your bliss".  par John Campbell et d'Abraham- Esther Hicks. http://www.theabeforum.com/forum2/18764.html 
 
Une idée simple : Sois heureux ( be happy)    quand tu  fais quelque chose ou tu penses.

Exemple:Je regardes un film de.... cela me rend heureux. Un peu plus tard je parles au téléphone avec un copain cela me rend heureux.  
Ainsi je remplis mon système de pensées (my mind) de pensées heureuses, ainsi de suite toute la journée. 

C'est ce qui se passe avec LDA (Loi D’Attraction - Abraham Hicks)  http://www.theabeforum.com/forum2/18764.html 

Je cherche une expression ou phrase courte. 

Cette expression ou phrase courte va se trouvée dans des œuvres à partir de l’époque romantique  jusqu’à nos jours. Venant d’écrivains, philosophes, peintres, artistes, acteurs, québecois, belges etc..de langue Française.    "follow your bliss" existe aux USA, Inde...

J'ai essayé de chercher avec google et je n'ai pas encore trouvé.
Merci de me lire.

--- Je ne retrouve pas mon poste originale ---    
qui était http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2157266&goto=newpost

Une idée, si je poste dans un sujet différent ...!  car la réponse que je cherche est très différente des réponse précédentes. 

Je ne trouves pas mon poste original ? 

Mon poste Guillaume88 n'apparait qu’a http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10798469&postcount=17

et la réponse postée  de  Carog http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10798493&postcount=18 montre 


que mon poste original n'est pas la, ... il a peux être été déplacé!....  il contenait un "lien  URL vers wikipedia" et d'autres informations.

Peut être le modérateur aura l’amabilité de déplacer mon sujet ou bien je re-poste dans un sujet frais...
Merci d'avance.

Guillaume


----------



## Robert78

Bonjour Gullaume
cela veut dire "rentre dans ta zone ou tu es heureux de chaque chose"

Il y a une comptine d'enfant qui dit "... fais moi le bonheur...". j'ai oublié le titre de cette comptine. 
Rentre avec moi dans mon bonheur.
Rentre avec moi ou je suis heureux.

Rentre dans ta façon d'être heureux ou quelque chose comme cela. 

Je comprends ce n'est pas chercher le bonheur, c'est l'état d’âme.

C'est d'être heureux, de rentrer dans cette zone  ou cet état d’âme ou tu es heureux 
Rob


----------



## Island Thyme

Reverso also gives *liesse* as a translation for bliss.  Does that work?


----------



## Robert78

Island Thyme said:


> Reverso also gives *liesse* as a translation for bliss.  Does that work?


Bonjour Island Thyme

Merci, ce n'est pas *liesse*
Le mot "heureux" dois être dans cette phrase, je pense..

Je comprends Guillaume et je vois ce qu'il veut dire. 
Il y a cette phrase 


> Joseph Campbell said, "Follow your bliss."  Abraham shows you where you left your compass.
> Your compass?  Your emotions.


dans http://www.abraham-hicks.com/lawofattractionsource/teachings.php

C'est une question d'aligner la traduction en Français avec le concept de  ces spécialistes Abraham Hicks e Joseph Campbell   

A mon avis il faut avoir une connaissance des travaux de Abraham Hicks et Joseph Campbell... Ils ont des centaines de vidéo YouTube en anglais et 3 seulement en Français qui ne sont que des interprétations, sur ce sujet.

Abraham Hicks ne parle pas Français. 

Je crois que si Abraham Hicks parlait Français, cette question n'aurait pas été  posée ici dans ce forum
Rob


----------



## Island Thyme

Bliss is a sort of rapture, far different from simple happiness, even for Campbell.


----------



## Robert78

Island Thyme said:


> Bliss is a sort of rapture, far different from simple happiness, even for Campbell.


Bonjour Island Thyme

You are speaking English and French I did not realize that.
Mastering both fascinating languages
I am a native French speaker & know a fair bit of English. 
The accuracy of the word is essentiel & I have to refer to WordReference for the meaning.
I looked at rapture which means "extase" in French. 

No, no .. this is not a state of "extase"FR ou "béatitude"FR,

It is the conscious action of being happy. It is a state.

Is something to do with being happy. Being happy when I do something, when I work, when I watch movies. removin unhappy thing out of my "mind"

Probably is one of thes sentences which can not be translated like _"Gestalt_" - I only give you an example and has nothing to do with _"Gestalt_" .

You probably know "The Secret".  "The Secret". was actually initiated by Abraham Hicks.
Abraham Hicks is channeled by Esther Hicks

[...]
Rob


----------



## guillaume88

Bonjour Robert
Toi aussi tu connais Abraham Hicks et Campbell.
Je sèche .. 
il vas peux être y avoir plus de réponses très prochainement.
G


----------



## opalo

Keep it simple: _Suis ton extase._


----------



## guillaume88

opalo said:


> Keep it simple: _Suis ton extase._


Bonjour Opalo
J'ai une  bonne vibration pour ta réponse.
Mon Français est un peut rouillé.
Crois tu que _Suis ton extase _veut dire "être heureux" "To be happy"
être en extase c'est État . dis-moi STP?

Les autres réponses que j'ai reçu étaient "suis ton bonheur" qui n'est pas un État d’être mais un  direction.
*J'aime beaucoup *_Suis ton extase_
Est ce que Extase veut dire être heureux même en titillant un peu?
Peux tu raffiner STP..
G


----------



## opalo

_Bliss_ = une félicité/extase, silencieuse et immobile ("bonheur" est trop faible)

_Follow your bliss_ (Suis ton extase) est donc un peu paradoxal. Pour être heureux, il faut poursuivre tout ce qui vous promet la félicité.


----------



## Jasmine tea

opalo said:


> _Bliss_ = une félicité/extase, silencieuse et immobile ("bonheur" est trop faible)
> 
> _Follow your bliss_ (Suis ton extase) est donc un peu paradoxal. *Pour être heureux, il faut poursuivre tout ce qui vous promet la félicité*.


 
Dans ce cas, je pense qu'en français on dirait simplement "Ecoute ton cœur".


----------



## guillaume88

Jasmine tea said:


> Dans ce cas, je pense qu'en français on dirait simplement "Écoute ton cœur".



Bonjour Jasmine tea
"Écoute ton cœur" cela me convient . Merci  

Guillaume


----------



## karuchen

"Fais ce que tu aimes" ?


----------

